# Can u please help me out how i will work in Canada



## sanuroxz (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello Friends.
I am Tapas a software engineer having 4.5 years of experience.I want to work in Canada.Can some one please tell me how i will get Visa and work permit.
Please tell me the procedure.
Also whats the fees for applying?

Thanks & Regards
Tapas


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sanuroxz said:


> Hello Friends.
> I am Tapas a software engineer having 4.5 years of experience.I want to work in Canada.Can some one please tell me how i will get Visa and work permit.
> Please tell me the procedure.
> Also whats the fees for applying?
> ...


All the information you need can be found at Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## sanuroxz (Aug 8, 2010)

i went through that site...
can u please tell me..even if i will get a work permit for canada...whats the chance of getting a job in a month???

and one more question how many days it take to get the visa n work permit???


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

sanuroxz said:


> i went through that site...
> can u please tell me..even if i will get a work permit for canada...whats the chance of getting a job in a month???
> 
> and one more question how many days it take to get the visa n work permit???


I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news but as a software engineer you cannot apply under the federal skilled workers program.

However, you can look for a job here and have a local company sponsor you.

Use websites such as Workopolis, Monster and Indeed Canada to check out job offers and apply for any positions you may find yourself a suitable candidate.

Good luck


----------



## sanuroxz (Aug 8, 2010)

already registered in those portals brother..
but resonse is very less..
and tehy want visa n work permit of that country...


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Tapas

Im also in IT like yourself as a Java Developer / Technical Consultant in the similar boat as yourself.

Do the following to get noticed:

1. Create a linkedin account and highlight your resume/cv on that website.
2. Get in touch with IT Recruitment agencies by PHONE first and then by email. use jobagencies.ca
3. Post up your resume and apply for jobs on the following websites: it-careers.ca, monster.ca, workopolis.ca, craigslist, bctechnologies.net and branham300.com etc

For point 1. ensure that you network with people who are looking for Jobs in Canada 

For point 3. ensure that within your covering letter you mention that you have already applied for Canada immigration. (This shows some form of a pro-active approach which is a +ve thing) 

I hope this helps.


----------



## sanuroxz (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks coyne...

i will do like that ...


----------



## bokm9 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello Friends.
I am oilfield sercices advisor having 5 years of experience.I want to work in Canada.Can some one please tell me how i will get Visa and work permit.
Please tell me the procedure.


Best Regards
karim


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

bokm9 said:


> Hello Friends.
> I am oilfield sercices advisor having 5 years of experience.I want to work in Canada.Can some one please tell me how i will get Visa and work permit.
> Please tell me the procedure.
> 
> ...


Karim

TWP visas take a while to obtain. Your best bet would be to apply througfh the federal skilled worker route. When you apply for jobs in the oil field companies you can state to the employer that you have already applied.

I hope this helps

regards

Anoop


----------



## bokm9 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Thank's*

Thank you so much Anoop

Please can you send me wich federal skilled worker way I apply .

kindly Regards



coyne20 said:


> Karim
> 
> TWP visas take a while to obtain. Your best bet would be to apply througfh the federal skilled worker route. When you apply for jobs in the oil field companies you can state to the employer that you have already applied.
> 
> ...


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

bokm9 said:


> Thank you so much Anoop
> 
> Please can you send me wich federal skilled worker way I apply .
> 
> kindly Regards


Karim

If you go to the official website, Welcome Page | Page d'accueil and research on the economic federal skilled worker programme.

I hope this helps.

regards

Anoop


----------



## bokm9 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you Anoop


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

coyne20 said:


> Karim
> 
> TWP visas take a while to obtain. Your best bet would be to apply througfh the federal skilled worker route. When you apply for jobs in the oil field companies you can state to the employer that you have already applied.
> 
> ...


Unless I'm misreading the CIC site, you cannot apply without the job offer unless you are in one of the 29 occupations on the list.

Your application will literally not be read/considered. So this idea of applying to then tell potential employers that you already applied will just be a waste of CAD$550, as they will not consider your application unless you have the job offer already.

For what it is worth, monster.ca has the option to mark that you'll need sponsorship to work in Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jan74 said:


> Unless I'm misreading the CIC site, you cannot apply without the job offer unless you are in one of the 29 occupations on the list.
> 
> Your application will literally not be read/considered. So this idea of applying to then tell potential employers that you already applied will just be a waste of CAD$550, as they will not consider your application unless you have the job offer already.
> 
> For what it is worth, monster.ca has the option to mark that you'll need sponsorship to work in Canada.


This is correct. If you apply without the LMO being in place your application will be denied immediately.


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> This is correct. If you apply without the LMO being in place your application will be denied immediately.


Thanks, I thought my reading comprehension skills were lacking for a short while there... Glad to know it was as I read.


----------

